# How to run iscsi initiator (iscontrol) at statup ?



## riku (May 19, 2010)

I had config the iscsi initiator in my server use isconttol command, that auto build a dev call da0, but that need reinput the iscontrol command to rebuild da0 dev after the server restart.

How to run iscsi initiator (iscontrol) at statup ?


----------



## vrachil (May 27, 2010)

try the @reboot cron option as suggested here


----------



## riku (May 27, 2010)

thanks.


----------

